# maiden name



## indian.summer

Hola a todos:

Nosotras aquí en Letonia al casarnos normalmente cambiamos nuestro apellido por el apellido de nuestro marido. Pero quedo con la duda, ¿cómo se llama en español el apellido que hemos tenido antes? ¿Es el apellido materno o hay otro nombre más apropiado para los documentos jurídicos?

Gracias de antemano.

indian.summer


----------



## Bevj

I think 'apellido(s) de soltera' if you mean a woman's _maiden name_.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Apellido de soltera, exacto, que en el caso de mi país, es el apellido paterno de la mujer. Apellido materno es el apellido por parte de madre, el segundo apellido de una persona.
Saludos


----------



## indian.summer

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda, me habéis ayudado muchísimo!


----------



## mijoch

But in Spain. the surnames of a "mujer soltera" do not change when she becomes a "mujer casada". Does the concept of "maiden name" exist in Spain?


----------



## Lis48

I think the OP is thinking of a foreigner living in Spain and having to explain a previous maiden name on legal documents. When that was my situation, the Spanish authorities referred to it as  mi apellido de soltera, even though it actually was a married name from a previous marriage.


----------



## mijoch

I have never seen "apellido de soltera" in official use in Spain.

It is not defined in RAE.

Spanish girls have two surnames before marriage, and carry on with them when married.

"apellido de soltera/maiden name" is really used to bend things a bit in international situations.


----------



## inib

Yes, I've heard "apellido de soltera" in Spain several times, though it's true that you sometimes have to explain what it is, and most official forms here don't contemplate it.
(Off-topic anecdote about the opposite situation: I recently had to renew my British passport, and for the first time in my life decided to choose Ms as my title. I'm married but still maintain my (single), "original" surname, as is the custom in Spain. I could just see that stating that I was a "Mrs" and putting nothing in the space for "previous/maiden surnames" was going to cause me a problem. I'll let you know if I ever get the passport).


----------



## indian.summer

Claro, es obvio que en caso de las chicas españolas ¨apellido de soltera¨ no tiene mucho sentido. Pero en caso de las culturas en las que suelen cambiar los apellidos después de casarse, sí, me parece lógico. 






mijoch said:


> I have never seen "apellido de soltera" in official use in Spain.
> 
> It is not defined in RAE.
> 
> Spanish girls have two surnames before marriage, and carry on with them when married.
> 
> "apellido de soltera/maiden name" is really used to bend things a bit in international situations.


----------



## mijoch

How brave you are. Good luck.


----------



## MHCKA de nuez

Hola a todos.
Hay una asunto aquí. En realidad, jurídicamente hablando, al menos en México, el nombre oficialmente nunca cambia. La gente se llama para todos los términos y usos oficiales o legales como se ha asentado en su acta de nacimiento (el documento en el que por primera vez los padres oficiales llevan al Registro Civil al hijo para que quede allí guardado ese dato). 
De manera coloquial, se usa que las mujeres al casarse se "autollamen" o sean nombradas a veces utilizando sus nombres y luego el apellido paterno del marido. 
Juana Pérez Sánchez, al casarse con Juan González Morales, sería entonces: Juana Pérez de González, pero solo para efectos coloquiales.
Comentario: acá sí se usa eso del apellido de soltera.
Saludos desde Chilangotitlán.


----------



## Aviador

Me parece que aquí, en Chile, el término _apellido de soltera_ se puede llegar a entender, claro, pero no se usa pues no existen los conceptos de _apellido de casada_ ni _apellido de soltera_. Hombres y mujeres mantienen sus nombres, con dos apellidos, toda su vida, aunque se casen.
Antiguamente, las mujeres sí agregaban a los suyos el apellido paterno del marido introducido por _de_, pero esta decimonónica costumbre normalmente ya no se practica y sólo las mujeres más conservadoras de clase alta, en la que los apellidos aún son importantes, la conservan para efectos puramente sociales, ya que legalmente sus apellidos no cambian nunca. Esto de _María González de Pérez_ a la mayoría suena ahora cómico, a rancio o a menoscabo y no es raro oír a una mujer decir "¡Yo no soy de nadie!" o, como dice una amiga mía: "Yo soy sólo de mi padre".
En los formularios aquí nunca aparece el espacio para el "apellido de soltera", pues como ya dije, es un concepto que aquí no existe. Sí aparecen los espacios para los dos apellidos: el paterno o primer apellido y el materno o segundo apellido. En el formulario de entrada a Chile que rellenan los extranjeros en los aeropuertos, aparecen traducidos al inglés los términos _primer apellido_ y _segundo apellido_ como _middle name _y _last name_ respectivamente, aunque no sean conceptos equivalentes.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Que no exista legalmente y que sea hoy una costumbre irritante a los ojos de la gente no impide que haya mujeres que prefieran presentarse y ser llamadas por el apellido de su esposo, aunque cada vez sean más y más extraños esos casos. ¿Cómo le preguntaríamos a esa mujer cuál es su apellido, el que figura en los documentos?


----------



## micafe

Como se ha dicho, en español no se cambia el nombre por el del esposo. En Colombia se puede hacer, pero es todo muy complicado, lo tiene que hacer un juez. No vale la pena. 

Socialmente muchas mujeres se ponen *"de"* antes del apellido del marido: *"Julia López de Ramírez"*. O a veces,* "julia de Ramírez". *

Pero legalmente, sería *"Julia López Rodríguez". "López" *es el apellido del padre y "*Rodríguez"* el apellido de la madre. 

Sí se usa la expresión *"apellido de soltera"*, el cual naturalmente sería *"López". *

El por qué en casi todos los idiomas, al menos los que yo conozco, el hijo lleva el apellido del padre es medio misterioso para mí. ¿Machismo? 



> ¿Cómo le preguntaríamos a esa mujer cuál es su apellido, el que figura en los documentos?



Así como lo dices, o* "¿Cuál es su nombre legal?"*

Saludos a todos...


----------



## sandpiperlily

inib said:


> I recently had to renew my British passport, and for the first time in my life decided to choose Ms as my title. I'm married but still maintain my (single), "original" surname, as is the custom in Spain. I could just see that stating that I was a "Mrs" and putting nothing in the space for "previous/maiden surnames" was going to cause me a problem. I'll let you know if I ever get the passport).



Plenty of married women keep their maiden names, at least in the US, though I suspect many of them would prefer "Ms." to "Mrs." for similar reasons.  I don't know about in the UK, but in the US I don't think it would be any problem at all for a woman to identify as married in a legal document and have no "maiden name."


----------



## Lurrezko

Sin embargo, siempre que acompaño a mi madre viuda a sitios donde la conocen (al mercado, al médico, etc.), se dirigen a ella como Sra. X, siendo X el apellido de mi padre. Nunca con su apellido de nacimiento. Cuando vivían ambos, eran el Sr. y la Sra. X. ¿Ocurre así en otros lugares?

Un saludo


----------



## micafe

Sí, Lurrezkito. A veces sucede. A mí me sucedía con frecuencia. Pero a veces también usaban mi 'apellido de soltera' con "Sra.". 

Aquí en USA nadie tiene ni idea de cuál es mi apellido de nacimiento, como lo dices tú. Cosas de la vida...

Yo soy legalmente dos personas diferentes, aquí con el apellido de mi marido y en Colombia con mi apellido de soltera... 

Interesante...


----------



## Lurrezko

micafe said:


> Yo soy legalmente dos personas diferentes, aquí con el apellido de mi marido y en Colombia con mi apellido de soltera...
> 
> Interesante...



Un día me tienes que contar cuál de ellas es Jekyll y cuál Hyde.


----------



## micafe

Lurrezko said:


> Un día me tienes que contar cuál de ellas es Jekyll y cuál Hyde.



Ja ja ja ja... Lurrezkito... me haces reir... Sí, de pronto, algún día... Saluditos..


----------



## Aviador

Lurrezko said:


> Sin embargo, siempre que acompaño a mi madre viuda a sitios donde la conocen (al mercado, al médico, etc.), se dirigen a ella como Sra. X, siendo X el apellido de mi padre. Nunca con su apellido de nacimiento. Cuando vivían ambos, eran el Sr. y la Sra. X. ¿Ocurre así en otros lugares?
> 
> Un saludo


Aquí no.  Lo más cercano a eso es agregar el apellido del marido con un _de_, algo que ya casi no se da, como afirmo en mi intervención anterior.
Cuando uno se refiere en Chile a una pareja de casados, es habitual hacerlo con los apellidos de ambos integrantes. Por ejemplo, en esos anuncios que en los hoteles ponen los eventos del día, usualmente se puede ver algo como "Salón Patagonia: Recepción matrimonio González-Pérez". Lo mismo referido a una familia: _La familia González-Pérez tuvo otro hijo_.


----------



## Lurrezko

No te sabría decir cuál es el uso actual en España, amigo Aviador, no he pasado nunca por juzgado ni (dios me libre) por vicaría. Eso de Sra. de Pérez también me suena anticuado o elitista, pero aún pienso en la escalera de vecinos de mis padres: en el 1º vivían los González, en el 2º los Requejo, etc. Un apellido por familia.


----------



## EddieZumac

En Brasil y en Portugal, el primer apellido es el de la madre, y el segundo el del padre.


----------



## MHCKA de nuez

Curioso esto del machismo aplicado a el linaje. Aunque seamos latinos, aparentemente más propensos al machismo, acá sí que es importante eso de cambiar los apellidos, de forma tal que, al menos en México, se es una sola persona, una sola identidad, desde que se nace hasta que se muere, incluyendo en éste trayecto los papeles o documentos oficiales como el pasaporte. Que yo tenga entendido, acá eso de cambiarse apellidos por los del marido... no se puede ni haciendo un juicio (habría que preguntarle a un abogado civil). 
Sin embargo, en términos coloquiales, al hablar de la familia conformada por la pareja se hablaría de (regresando al ejemplo imaginario de Juana Pérez Sánchez, al casarse con Juan González Morales) la familia González-Pérez... Poniendo primero el apellido paterno del esposo y luego el apellido paterno de la esposa.
Por cierto, acá también se usa eso de que cambie el nombre de señorita y señora para efectos sociales, no todos ellos rancios o anquilosados. En el ejemplo, para una presentación se podría decir: <<Le presento a la señorita Pérez>>, cuando soltera; mientras que, cuando casada, podría decirse: <<Le presento a la señora de González>>.


----------



## micafe

EddieZumac said:


> En Brasil y en Portugal, el primer apellido es el de la madre, y el segundo el del padre.



Así es, la mayor parte del tiempo por lo que entiendo. Es curioso.. Pero muchos idiomas tiene su forma muy particular de usar los apellidos. Es un tema interesante.


----------



## Aviador

EddieZumac said:


> En Brasil y en Portugal, el primer apellido es el de la madre, y el segundo el del padre.


Claro que es el último, el paterno, el que aparece en la forma abreviada del nombre: _Luís Filipe Madeira Caeiro Figo_ → _Luís Figo_ o simplemente _Figo_, famoso jugador de fútbol portugués.

En Chile, después de varios años, duerme en el Congreso aún el proyecto de modificación a la ley de filiación para normar y hacer más fácil invertir el orden de los apellidos de los hijos si los progenitores lo desean: Modifica las normas sobre patria potestad y orden de los apellidos. En España eso ya es ley.
Por ahora, la única forma que alguien tiene de invertir ese orden es a través del procedimiento establecido por otra ley que permite a cualquier persona, por motivos plausibles, modificar por una vez en la vida su nombre (Ley nº 17.344). Claro que esto lo debe autorizar un juez.


----------



## _SantiWR_

Lurrezko said:


> Sin embargo, siempre que acompaño a mi madre viuda a sitios donde la conocen (al mercado, al médico, etc.), se dirigen a ella como Sra. X, siendo X el apellido de mi padre. Nunca con su apellido de nacimiento. Cuando vivían ambos, eran el Sr. y la Sra. X. ¿Ocurre así en otros lugares?
> 
> Un saludo



In Southern Spain it would be really weird to call a man "señor". Posh women do call themselves "Sra. de...", but it's just a nickname with no legal implications.


----------



## Lurrezko

_SantiWR_ said:


> In Southern Spain it would be really weird to call a man "señor". .



No comprendo el comentario. ¿Nunca se usa Sr. González en el sur de España?

Un saludo


----------



## _SantiWR_

Lurrezko said:


> No comprendo el comentario. ¿Nunca se usa Sr. González en el sur de España?
> 
> Un saludo



Not in everyday language. Around here, only highly respected members of the community have a title, which is Don (usually some doctors, teachers, priests, etc). Some old-fashion employers insist in being called Don by their employees or domestic service, but that's a bit cringeworthy I reckon.


----------



## _SantiWR_

mijoch said:


> But in Spain. the surnames of a "mujer soltera" do not change when she becomes a "mujer casada". Does the concept of "maiden name" exist in Spain?



I think that the general public will have no problem with "_apellido de solter_a". Women around here don't usually change their names but we are familiar with the concept, mostly thanks to American films I think.


----------



## Aviador

_SantiWR_ said:


> Not in everyday language. Around here, only highly respected members of the community have a title, which is Don (usually some doctors, teachers, priests, etc). Some old-fashion employers insist in being called Don by their employees or domestic service, but that's a bit cringeworthy I reckon.


 Como a Lurrezko, me sorprende esto.
Por lo menos aquí, en Chile, es de lo más normal el trato de _señor_ (si se antepone a los apellidos) y de _don_ (antes del nombre de pila). El uso de estos tratamientos no es sólo para personas "altamente respetadas dentro de la comunidad", sino para cualquiera si se la trata formalmente. Básicamente, se trata aquí de _señor_ y _don_, según corresponda, a cualquier persona a quien se trata de usted.
Recuerdo que hace algún tiempo intervine en estos foros con algo al respecto. Veamos si lo encuentro...
Bueno, parece que era esto: Don José.


----------



## mijoch

Here in Andalusia they call me "caballero" and I ain't even got a horse.


----------



## micafe

mijoch said:


> Here in Andalusia they call me "caballero" and I ain't even got a horse.



You don't need to have a horse to be a "caballero"..


----------

